

The Scene of the Crime: A reporter’s journey to My Lai and the secrets of the past - samclemens
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2015/03/30/the-scene-of-the-crime

======
nyolfen
could someone copy/paste this to pastebin or something, apparently i've read
too much new yorker this month

~~~
ctchocula
Here's a pastebin link:

[http://pastebin.com/WDFucmDc](http://pastebin.com/WDFucmDc)

